# Tillamook smoke!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2015)

Just loaded up the GOSM with Tillamook pepper jack, Tillamook extra sharp cheddar and Tillamook white cheddar. Loaded the 12" AMNTS with Apple pellets. Will smoke for 4 hours. It's about 32 outside and freezing fog. I'll Post a photo or two when it's all done.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 10, 2015)

DS,Gotta love that cheese ! I hate waiting for it to mellow!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS,Gotta love that cheese ! I hate waiting for it to mellow!:icon_biggrin:



What's this wait everyone speaks of? We never let the stockpile of smoked cheese get that low! No waiting here!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 21, 2015)

Where are the pics you promised ???

DS


----------



## gary s (Jan 21, 2015)

Pics  ?????

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2015)

Come on guys don't get me in trouble with The Mule!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been busy keeping track of things like this







Making sure that this isn't getting out of control







Making sure to stay hydrated







Let's not forget about the sausages!







Anyhow here's the CHEESUS!!! 







Now time for some R&R!










Smoke away!!!


----------



## gary s (Jan 21, 2015)

Pretty cool 

Gary


----------



## driedstick (Jan 21, 2015)

Excuses, excuses lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2015)

I love Tillamook, they have good everything.... Cheese, yogurt, ice cream, etc.....  I gotta smoke some cheese.... Thumbs Up


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep. My mother grew up in Tillamook. I spent a lot of time there with my grandparents. I must have been almost ten, when I found out you could put something other than a slice of cheese on a piece of apple pie. Now my grandparents are gone, but my folks moved back there in retirement. They have breakfast at the Cheese Factory almost every weekend with their friends.

Speaking of which, back when I was a kid, you could tour the factory, walking around inside, past the long troughs of curd and whey and watch the cheesemakers at every stage of cheese making. And they only made one kind of cheese.

Now, they have everyone behind big glass enclosures and you can't see anything close up or smell the raw cheese. Hygiene, I guess. But they have a tasting area, gift shop, ice cream shop, and small restaurant. They even sometimes have for sale some "experimental" cheese that you can't find in stores. Personally, I like their 3-year old Anniversary Cheddar. It's got a nice, sharp tang to it.

Definitely worth a stop if you're traveling the coastal highway.

http://www.tillamook.com/cheese-factory/index.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yep the Factory used to be a good tour, not anymore. Its still a good place to stop and get some cheese! One of my favorites to get is a bag of cheddar cheese curd. Tasty Golden Nuggets of cheddar!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 22, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Come on guys don't get me in trouble with The Mule!!!!


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2015)

About 2 -3 years ago they started selling it here in East Texas   Good stuff

Gary


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice little cook shack you got going there! lol

Love me some good Tillamook cheese - their aged white cheddar is my favorite.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

JIRodriguez said:


> Nice little cook shack you got going there! lol
> 
> Love me some good Tillamook cheese - their aged white cheddar is my favorite.



I wish that was my cook shack! 

I really like the aged white cheddar too. In fact one of the bricks I smoked was just that. So good smoked!


----------



## red dog (Jan 22, 2015)

Love their sharp white cheddar. Smokes up very nice.


----------



## disco (Jan 27, 2015)

Great that you have access to that quality of cheese. Very nice!

Disco


----------



## humdinger (Jan 27, 2015)

Just did some tillamook sharp cheddar on new years eve. Should be ready in time for the super bowl!


----------

